# Brac's Babys



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 13, 2007)

Thought Id start a blog for Brac's kits, havn't uploaded any pics yet because Im using my bro's computer because Ive broke mine :cry1::lookaround

*Wednesday 10th October- 1 day old*

I knew Bracken would be giving birth anyday soon but I was still really shocked when I opened her hutch and saw 4little hairless babys. She'd given birth out of the nest box but there seemed to be plenty of fur on the ground for them so I left her alone with them for a while. When I came back to lock her up for the night I checked the babys who started to feel cold, I knew that if I didnt put them into the box they'd die, so I rubbed my hands on Bracken and some hay then placed them in the box along with her fur, they were sooo tiny!

*Thursday 11th October - 2days old*

I came down in the morning and one of the babys was out of the nest box and had died in the night, I was a bit upset but I promiced myself that I wouldnt get too atached with any of them incase they didnt make it or when I have to sell them. Its getting really cold here now so I asked my parents would we be able to bring Bracken and the kits inside, so off we went to spend another million pound at pets at home (we'd still keep them afloat even if we were the only customers, were in there everyday) So we bought a cage, it's not massive but shes only in there of a night.

*Saturday 13th October - 4days old* 

All 3 kits seem to be doing well, it's amazing how big they've grown in the last few days. Bracken seems to be a good mum apart from standing on them, which is pretty worrying, but I can only do my best. Hopefully I'l have some pics up soon.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Goodluck with the other babies! I can't wait to see pictures of the.


----------



## monklover (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds like you and Bracken are doing a good job! I'm sorry for your loss of the kit. 

We need pictures of the three kits! :innocent


----------



## Jenson (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats! :biggrin2:
I'm sorry about the one you lost. I think I've cried over every single kit I've lost, it's impossible not to get attached.

Can't wait for pics of the 3. What colours are they?


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Oct 14, 2007)

rehoming the kits will be heartbreaking parti still get upset now thinking of my buns babies and she had them 2 years ago lol 

sorry to hear one died


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 15, 2007)

heres a pic of one of the 3 babys (two look like otter black and the other otter blue), sorry there bad quality they were taken on a camera phone,I do have more butthe others wont upload?:?And the 2nd pic's the cage that we bought, I no its small but shes only in there of a night and to do random checks on the kits


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 15, 2007)

Look at that little round tummy! 

Are Brac and Warren both nethies?

As cute as the babies are, I'm glad you had Warren neutered and they can be buddies now without having to worry about more kits.


----------



## polly (Oct 15, 2007)

They will open their eyes after about 10 days then the fun really starts:biggrin2:give them till they are about 3 weeks then they are like streak lightening!!

Cute can't wait to see pics of the others


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 17, 2007)

ohh how cute...


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 17, 2007)

momma looks tired!
what beautifull babies!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, Mama does look tired. Is she doing ok?

The babies are precious.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 17, 2007)

What gorgeous little babies! It looks like you're going to get some very pretty ones out of this batch


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 17, 2007)

The babies are beautiful! I want the black otter, it will look so much like Cinny... Nice to see what he must have looked like as a wee one. Kisses for Bracken!


----------



## polly (Oct 17, 2007)

Bracon remember foor the whole time Bracon (bunny) is feeding the babies you need to give her unlimited pellets as she will need to eat a lot more than normal for all the energy she needsalso i usually give a bit more veg for the vitamins hope thats helpful

Babies look gorgeous looks llike you got 1 blue and 2 black otters am i right?


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 17, 2007)

yep thats right, we give her unlimited pellets and lots of veg and that pic is decieving because i waited an hour to take a pic of her because she was running around so much, that was a 2min break!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

She looks tired but happy. 

Tony takes those bunnybreaks and literally goes to sleep for a few minutes then POP! he's up again going 90 mph


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 17, 2007)

ooooh cuties!!!!

Lola used to stand on our babies too....I used to cringe but hey they were fine!

more pics!!!!

Will you be rehoming them whe they are older? I kept all ours....too soft to let them go!

sarah x


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 19, 2007)

One of the babys opened their eyes today:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

Look at that tiny little face and he's seeing the world for the first time! 

:hearts:


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG cuteness over load!!!!!


----------



## Flashy (Oct 19, 2007)

aw what a cute face. you'll have to make sure the othert open their eyes before 14 days old, watch also for any signs of those with open eyes having them closed, eye infections can be quite common.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Oct 19, 2007)

aww they are all stunning and getting so big now :biggrin2:i love the little blue otter he/she is beautiful!


----------



## polly (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG cuteness overload. the day i get a blue otter baby i will jump for joy, meanwhile i will just enjoy yours:biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 19, 2007)

AAWWW! Bracon looks so much darker in those pics! Is it just the lighting? Are the babes dark too? They are adorable!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 19, 2007)

Its just the lighting and this rubbish camera phone, one of the babys is the same colour as Bracken, the other two one a lighter colour than the other are both black the same as their dad, the one that we lost was also a blue


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 20, 2007)

Just go on and tie a bow on that baby, put him in a box and send him to me... I promise I'll provide a good home for him! CUUUUTE!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 20, 2007)

I keep coming back to look at that last photo. For some reason, it reminds me of my Bo when he's sleepy. I just want to reach out and grab that baby and kiss his little furry head and nose! :hearts:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 20, 2007)

One of the black otter babys have opend his/her eyes today2down, 1 to go


----------



## Flashy (Oct 20, 2007)

Two like this :shock::shock:and one a bit like this cute :biggrin2:

Make sure that you keep an eye that they manage to keep their eyes open 

IT's all exciting!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 21, 2007)

We now have5 eyes open:shock::shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL! I love it!

Cute cute cute babies......... Maybe it's 6 and one of them is flirting with you?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

So cute!!


----------



## Ivory (Oct 22, 2007)

*squee* What cutie little bebes! They're so adorable!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 28, 2007)

Thought Id show another pic or two of one of the babys so you can see how much they have grown, they've all gone mad now and have little bursts of energy every few minutes, Ill try and get some of all three of them later, wish me luck:?






What are YOU looking at?:grumpy:






And here's the big guy since he came back from having his bits removed:






Oh the shame!:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a good thing I can't get to you. I'd have that second baby there looking so intense! What a doll!!!

Warren is gorgeous too!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 28, 2007)

http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j100/flight32/?action=view&current=022.flv

Vid of babys


----------



## kathy5 (Nov 3, 2007)

I guess congrats are in order!!!!!



the babies are just to cute wait until I show my daughter she will want one



did dad get fixed yet???

good luck with the babies there sooooo sweet

Kathy


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 22, 2007)

How is Bracon and the babies?


----------

